# Mahomet must go to the mountain



## Magmod

¿Hay refranes equivalentes en español?:

If the mountain will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet must go to the mountain.


----------



## Sandraseijas

Magmod said:


> ¿Hay refranes equivalentes en español?:
> 
> If the mountain will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet must go to the mountain.


 
Si Magmod, casi literal, pero al revés por lo que observo:
Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma...
Muchas veces se omite la segunda parte ya que es obvio.
Un saludo!


----------



## estrellapolar

Si,estoy de acuerdo, "* Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma"*

saludos!!!!


----------



## John Carter

Hi,
Me encantaría que alguien me explicase de dónde viene la frase.
Porque si la montaña va hacia tí, es que es un corrimiento de tierras.
¿Lo sabe alguien?

ZJC


----------



## Bethlehem

Yo siempre he dicho y oído lo mismo que dice en inglés:
Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma va/irá a la montaña.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sandraseijas

Bethlehem said:


> Yo siempre he dicho y oído lo mismo que dice en inglés:
> Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma va/irá a la montaña.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
De hecho puede que lleves toda la razón!


----------



## Dortmund

Sandraseijas tiene razón, casi nunca se dice la segunda parte del refrán.
Siempre se dice: Si Mahoma no va a la montaña...  
no hace falta nada más (la verdad es que es un detalle del que nunca me había dado cuenta. Gracias Sandraseijas )


----------



## Arrius

John Carter said:


> Hi,
> Me encantaría que alguien me explicase de dónde viene la frase.
> Porque si la montaña va hacia tí, es que es un corrimiento de tierras.
> ¿Lo sabe alguien?
> 
> ZJC


It is not a matter of an earthquake (terremoto) but of Mohamet - or however of the many possible ways you wish to spell it - although a holy man, recognising the realities of life and the limits of his powers. 
In fact, he never claimed to be divine but just Allah's mouthpiece. It would be inadvisable to use this expression in the presence of Moslems, or expressions like "The Glastonbury Festival is the Mecca of popular music"!
Recall that Satan during Christ's forty-day stay in the wilderness tempted Him in vain to perform similar miracles.


----------



## Railway

He buscado por ahí el origen de este refrán.

http://www.portalplanetasedna.com.ar/por_que_se_dice___.htm#SI%20LA%20MONTAÑA%20NO%20VIENE%20A%20MAHOMA…

Es el último de la lista.

Saludos


----------



## John Carter

But that's not what Sandraseijas and Estrella polar said. 
And Dortmund.
They said in Spanish it's the other way round,.
The mountain must go to Mahomet.
I don't get it.


----------



## Dortmund

Sorry, sorry, sorry 

Si Mahoma no va a la montaña....

Sorry, otra vez. Lo había escrito bien, o por lo menos yo lo digo siempre así: Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma. Y como ya dijimos, generalmente omito la segunda parte.


----------



## Masood

John Carter said:


> Hi,
> Me encantaría que alguien me explicase de dónde viene la frase.
> Porque si la montaña va hacia tí, es que es un corrimiento de tierras.
> ¿Lo sabe alguien?
> 
> ZJC


Creo que la expresión se refiere a una montaña porque eso era el lugar (Montaña Hira que está ubicada en Arabia Saudí) donde Mohamed recibía sus revelaciones por medio de El ángel Gabriel y no tiene que ver con sus límites de poder.

...and I just realised you're English, so why did I write it in Spanish?!


----------



## Railway

Dortmund said:


> Sorry, otra vez. Lo había escrito bien, o por lo menos yo lo digo siempre así: Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma. Y como ya dijimos, generalmente omito la segunda parte.


 
Lo que yo dudo ahora es cual es el orden:

- ¿¿Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma
o
- Si la montaña no viene a Mahoma, Mahoma irá a la montaña??


----------



## Masood

Railway said:


> Lo que yo dudo ahora es cual es el orden:
> 
> - ¿¿Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma
> o
> - *Si la montaña no viene a Mahoma, Mahoma irá a la montaña*??


Si la versión española es una traducción literal de la inglesa, debe ser la segunda opción , ¿verdad?


----------



## Dortmund

Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma.  SEGURO

RAZÓN: primero lo fácil, y si eso no funciona, entoncés haremos lo difícil. Me explico, ¿no es más facil que una sola persona (Mahoma en este caso) vaya a un lugar a que sea la montaña quien se mueva?. 
Ejemplo: Te hemos llamado ya 6 veces desde la oficina para que vengas a hacernos una visita pero, si Mahoma no va a la montaña....  
Traducción: Desde mi punto de vista lo que quieren decir es: si tu no vienes a la oficina (que sería lo más fácil y lo más lógico), entonces la oficina entera iremos a verte a tu casa (algo mucho más complicado)


----------



## John Carter

Masood, no importa en qué idioma escribamos mientras nos entendemos.
El problema es que yo no entiendo nada.
1- If the mountain will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet must go to the mountain.
Hasta ahí, lo tengo claro, y hasta ahí la explicación de Arrius es perfectamente válida.
Pero el refrán español no es el mismo, sino todo lo contrario.

2- Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma.

So it's not Mahomet recognising the realities of life and the limits of his powers. It's an earthquake.


----------



## Sandraseijas

Me hace gracia lo del hearthquake...nunca lo había pensado!
Lo que creo es que si algo está de pasar o debe ser hecho y no sucede de la manera fácil, entonces habrá que recurrir a lo difícil...vamos, nada más que una metáfora...no?
Por eso tiene más sentido para mí este orden que el inverso, si no , ¿cual es la gracias del refrán? Eso sí, es opinión nada más!
Quizá es de esas cosas que Inglaterra adopta al contrario como conducir por la izquierda...
Saludines a todos!


----------



## María Madrid

La verdad es que en español he oído siempre ambas versiones, que va la montaña y que va Mahoma respectivamente. 

La versión "racional" (Mahoma irá a la montaña) tiene más sentido, porque todos sabemos que las montañas no van a ningún lado, y enlaza más con la idea de que hay que adaptarse a lo inevitable, pero dicho al revés (es la montaña la que va a Mahoma) creo que se destaca la idea de que si algo no termina de hacerse será preciso hacer un esfuerzo mayor, fuera de lo común (que una montaña se mueva) porque no queda más remedio. Nunca había pensado en un corrimiento de tierras, la verdad. Las metáforas tampoco son como para tomárselas al pie de la letra.

En cuanto a que sea ofensiva para los musulmanes... supongo que depende de lo susceptible que sea musulmán en cuestión, porque la frase en sí no tiene nada de ofensiva. A mí no me ofende que digan "se armó un cristo" "va hecho un cristo" (ambas cosas bastante negativas), pero supongo que hay cristianos fanáticos que no toleran que se mencione a cristo en ninguna expresión coloquial. Eso tiene más que ver con la intención que le ponen ellos que con la que tiene la expresión. 

Sería bueno saber si existe en árabe alguna expresión similar. 

Eso sí, soy incapaz de decir cual de las dos versiones es la original ni de dónde viene el dicho. Saludos,


----------



## Bethlehem

Perdón por mi insistencia ("Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...") pero creo que la explicación de la frase puede ser otra:
Cuando hay algo que es difícil que cambie (si la montaña no va a Mahoma), tendrás que ser tú el que cambie (Mahoma irá a la montaña).
Si la montaña no tienes pies para desplazarse, será Mahoma quien se mueva.
Si tú no me traes eso, tendré que ir yo a por ello.
Si París no viene a mí, tendré que ir yo a París.

Pero claro... es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## Masood

Arrius said:


> ...It would be inadvisable to use this expression in the presence of Moslems, or expressions like "The Glastonbury Festival is the Mecca of popular music"!...


Being muslim, I personally have no objection at all to the use of these expressions in my presence. I guess it all boils down to how sensitive someone might be about the use of such expressions. Like saying 'we all have our cross to bear' to a Christian - it _could _cause offence, then again, maybe not.


----------



## Arrius

Glad to get your opinion, *Masood*, but just consider the contrast between the lampoon on the life of Christ, entitled "The Life of Brian" with John Cleese which was controversial in the Christian world but tolerated (though possibly Catholics were warned against it), and the Anthony Quinn picture "The Messenger" (Errasool) which was banned in many Moslem countries mainly because what purported to be the Prophet's (PBUH) lower left leg was seen astride a horse in one scene. I am not a Moslem, but have lived in Arabia for many years and have developed a certain sensitivity to these things. It would be advisable to end such deliberations here. I even feel uncomfortable writing this.


----------



## Magmod

John Carter said:


> Hi,
> Me encantaría que alguien me explicase de dónde viene la frase.
> Porque si la montaña va hacia tí, es que es un corrimiento de tierras.
> ¿Lo sabe alguien?
> 
> ZJC


 
Muchas gracias a todos por responder 

Claro el refrán significa:

If you are unable to get your own way, you must bow to the inevitable.
Por ejemplo:

"I know I refused to do it, but somebody’s got to, so if no one else will take it on, I suppose I shall have to do myself. It’s the old, old story of Mahomet and the mountain."
This proverb has *not* the same meaning as the story from which it is drawn. Mahomet did *not* bow to the inevitable; he snatched victory from defeat. The story runs that the Arabs were reluctant to accept his teaching until he had performed a miracle, like for example Jesus did. He ordered Mount Safa, outside Mecca, to come to him. When it did not move he said:

God is merciful. Had he obeyed me it would have fallen on us and destroyed us. I will therefore go the mountain and thank God that He had mercy on us 
Me parece que es lo mismo más o menos como aquí:

http://www.portalplanetasedna.com.ar/por_que_se_dice___.htm#SI%20LA%20MONTAÑA%20NO%20VIENE%20A%20MAHOMA…


----------



## John Carter

Bueno.
Gracias Magmod y Arrius por la explicación.
Está claro que la historia confirma la versión inglesa del dicho, y no la española.
Si la montaña se mueve, es, efectivamente, un terremoto. 

ZJC


----------



## San

Yo estoy alucinando 

Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...

Nunca oí la versión bestia, pero veo que tiene más entradas en Google. Yo aún después de leer la explicación que algunos han dado no le veo ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## María Madrid

John Carter said:


> Está claro que la historia confirma la versión inglesa del dicho, y no la española.
> Si la montaña se mueve, es, efectivamente, un terremoto.
> ZJC


No John, que la montaña se mueva no es un terremoto (supongo que quieres decir un corrimiento de tierras, que no es lo mismo). Decir que la montaña se mueve es una imagen metafórica, no un cataclismo. Saludos,


----------



## Magmod

Sandraseijas said:


> Si Magmod, casi literal, pero al revés por lo que observo:
> Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma...
> Muchas veces se omite la segunda parte ya que es obvio.
> Un saludo!


 
 No estoy de acuerdo que el refrán es al revés:

Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma. (Versión español)
= si Mahoma va a la montaña, la montaña no irá a Mahoma (versión inglés)


----------



## María Madrid

Magmod, lo que te dice Sandra es que en España también se dice al revés. No es opinable, es un hecho que se dice de las dos maneras. Según la versión tanto Mahoma como la montaña sí irán si el otro no va. Tienes la explicación más arriba. Saludos,


----------



## Arrius

This proverb has *not* the same meaning as the story from which it is drawn. Mahomet did *not* bow to the inevitable; he snatched victory from defeat. The story runs that the Arabs were reluctant to accept his teaching until he had performed a miracle, like for example Jesus did. He ordered Mount Safa, outside Mecca, to come to him. When it did not move he said: 

*God is merciful. **Had he obeyed me it would have fallen on us and destroyed us. I will therefore go the mountain and thank God that He had mercy on us*  (*Magmood*)
The story makes sense, but is it just an Arab legend or in a Surah of the Holy Quran, which I have never come across? If the latter, can you please tell me where it occurs (I have a bi-lingual copy).

PS Just read in *Railway*'s link that the story does not occur in any book and the saying was either originated or only propagated by the famous Englishman Francis Bacon as a salutary comment against dogmatism in science, so rife at the time.
There is a similar story about the Danish King Canute or Cnut of England who demonstrated that he was not all-powerful as his courtiers flatteringly told him, by ordering the in-coming tide at Southampton to retreat, and getting his feet wet when it refused to obey him. This story is often referred to by the Brits, but there is no saying as such.


----------



## Magmod

María Madrid said:


> Magmod, lo que te dice Sandra es que en España también se dice al revés. No es opinable, es un hecho que se dice de las dos maneras. Según la versión tanto Mahoma como la montaña sí irán si el otro no va. Tienes la explicación más arriba. Saludos,


Muchas gracias María por tu aclaración 
 Del diccionario:

*Al revés* loc. adv. Al contrario, o invirtiendo el orden:
has hecho todo al revés 
Lo que estaba queriendo decir es el significado es al contrario. En cambio para los demás es solo invirtiendo el orden del frase como dices.
 Sí estoy de acuerdo contigo post# 18



María Madrid said:


> Sería bueno saber si existe en árabe alguna expresión similar.


No hay ninguna en árabe una expresión similar con el nombre de Mahoma


----------



## e.ma

Todo este debate me parece una locura...

El dicho español (que en ningún caso es una traducción del inglés) significa que Mahoma hará lo que tenga que hacer aunque eso le requiera un milagro. O sea, los españoles admiten que Mahoma podía hacer milagros.

El inglés al parecer no contempla esa capacidad.

Otra interpretación de la versión española es que, cuando uno es alguien tan importante como Mahoma, puede conseguir sus objetivos por imposibles que parezcan.

doña María Madrid: le mando a usted un saludito


----------



## Magmod

Arrius said:


> This proverb has *not* the same meaning as the story from which it is drawn. Mahomet did *not* bow to the inevitable; he snatched victory from defeat. The story runs that the Arabs were reluctant to accept his teaching until he had performed a miracle, like for example Jesus did. He ordered Mount Safa, outside Mecca, to come to him. When it did not move he said:
> 
> *God is merciful. **Had he obeyed me it would have fallen on us and destroyed us. I will therefore go the mountain and thank God that He had mercy on us*  (*Magmood*)
> The story makes sense, but is it just an Arab legend or in a Surah of the Holy Quran, which I have never come across? If the latter, can you please tell me where it occurs (I have a bi-lingual copy).
> 
> PS Just read in *Railway*'s link that the story does not occur in any book and the saying was either originated or only propagated by the famous Englishman Francis Bacon as a salutary comment against dogmatism in science, so rife at the time.


 The proverb is for the main use of Christians or non Arabic texts. It is a humorous saying about bowing to the inevitable. 

 Islam encourages moderation in behaviour when dealing with others. The Koran is full of such sayings. 

 Francis Bacon, Shakespeare and other contemporaries were in favour of the ideas or the science of Moslems. Many of the Moslems’ books were standard texts in universities in those days. 

 Even Queen Isabel and King Ferdinand of Spain are buried in a mausoleum with verses from the Koran on the wall


----------



## Arrius

*No hay ninguna en árabe una expresión similar con el nombre de Mahoma* *(Magmood*)
Como pensaba yo. Entonces se ruega un poco de tacto en el uso del dicho citado. 

*Francis Bacon, Shakespeare and other contemporaries were in favour of the ideas or the science of Moslems. Many of the Moslems’ books were standard texts in universities in those days.* (idem)
Sin las traducciones arabes de las obras filosóficas y cientificas de los griegos antiguos traducidas después al latín por los monjes europeos, se hubiera perdido mucho de la base de la civilización europea.


----------



## e.ma

Arrius said:


> *No hay ninguna en árabe una expresión similar con el nombre de Mahoma* *(Magmood*)
> Como pensaba yo. Enontonces se ruega un poco de tacto en el uso del dicho citado.



supongo, claro, que te refieres al inglés; porque el español, como ya he dicho, tiene un sentido claramente positivo


----------



## Arrius

Espero que los musulmanes lo comprendan así. 
Debes perdonarme: tenía la costumbre de _andar sobre huevos_ durante tantos años que estoy un tanto paranoico. Es incréiblemente fácil ofender inintencionalmente. Y durante los años recientes la situación se ha vuelto aún más delicada como te habras dado cuento en las noticias. 
A propósito no creo que Mohama haya hecho milagros aparte de entregar el libro sagrado, considerado como milagro en sí. Por supuesto ha vencido en las batallas porque Dios estaba de su parte, pero eso han dicho muchos generales más modernos, a veces dos contrincantes a la vez.


----------



## e.ma

Pues yo tengo entendido que hizo una hendidura en la luna...


----------



## Arrius

La luna creciente (Hilal), símbolo del Islam, se refiere al pricipio de Ramadan, fiesta más importante de la religión, cuando la fecha puede cambiarse según el momento en que se la vea por vez primera, y no tiene nada que ver con cirurgía astronómica. Eso sería mäs difícil aún que el acto de mover montañas. Creo que estás de guasa, e=mc2 ...er...quiero decir e.ma.


----------



## e.ma

Cfr. Corán 54,1, donde se dice que la luna se hiende. La Tradición musulmana explica que la luna se partió en dos a instancias de los infieles que pedían esta señal probatoria.


----------



## Eva Maria

Dortmund said:


> Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mahoma. SEGURO
> 
> RAZÓN: primero lo fácil, y si eso no funciona, entoncés haremos lo difícil. Me explico, ¿no es más facil que una sola persona (Mahoma en este caso) vaya a un lugar a que sea la montaña quien se mueva?.
> Ejemplo: Te hemos llamado ya 6 veces desde la oficina para que vengas a hacernos una visita pero, si Mahoma no va a la montaña....
> Traducción: Desde mi punto de vista lo que quieren decir es: si tu no vienes a la oficina (que sería lo más fácil y lo más lógico), entonces la oficina entera iremos a verte a tu casa (algo mucho más complicado)


 
Dort,

Totalmente de acuerdo! Todo el sentido del dicho (casi parábola, diría yo) se pierde si es la montaña quien primero va al profeta y no al revés. 

Pienso que el significado último de este proverbio es que el profeta no puede escapar a su destino, y si él no se entrega por propia voluntad a la vida que le ha sido predestinada, la montaña (su propio destino, la vida misma) vendrá a buscarle para que cumpla su destino (hipérbole para expresar que incluso una cosa imposible como que una montaña se mueva, llegaría a ser posible si el hombre no acepta su sino).

EM

PS: Si Magmod no va al refrán, el refrán vendrá a Magmod!


----------



## John Carter

I'll stick to Magmod's interpretation.
This last one is so philosophical that doesn't make any sense to me.

ZJC


----------



## Myrlo Rodríguez

Yo siempre lo he oído como Si *Mohama* no va a la montaña, la montaña irá a Mohama.
Y para mi significa que. Pasará lo que pase de todas maneras.

saludos,


----------



## Arrius

e.ma said:


> Cfr. Corán 54,1, donde se dice que la luna se hiende. La Tradición musulmana explica que la luna se partió en dos a instancias de los infieles que pedían esta señal probatoria.


So there is some basis to what you say. The English translation of the verse you mention and the subsequent two is: 
*The hour drew nigh and the moon did rend asunder. 2, And if they see a miracle they turn aside and say : "Transient magic". 3. And they call it a lie, and folow their low desires....*
Nothing about the Prophet causing this, and no indication that it ever really happened (as you probably know,there are few tenses in Classical Arabic and this can easily be taken to be a metaphor, or a parable). It seems to me to mean that the unbelievers would not be converted even if they _were _to see a true miracle. Nor does it say that the unbelievers had asked for a miracle to be performed to prove someone's magical powers. I had heard of the Qamar (Moon) Surah but had never read it; the book is not easy reading in any language. He may have been referring to some folk tale that everybody at that time would have been familiar with, which would substantiate the idea of a parable.


----------



## e.ma

Arrius: he tomado esa interpretación de (mi querido) Alházam de Córdoba ("Epístola sobre el establecimiento del camino de la salvación de manera abreviada"), que se basa en la Tradición musulmana. Y, como no me atrevo a poner en el Corán mis manos infieles, me baso en mi confianza en Alházam para pensar que probablemente lo de la duda de los infieles y lo de que fue Mahoma quien lo hizo aparece en otro versículo.
Pero no me atrevería a entrar en esa discusión, que puede ser peliaguda para mis ínfimos conocimientos. Sólo quería aportar el concepto de que Mahoma, en parte de la tradición andalusí sin duda, era milagroso.

Por cierto, que tanto andar sobre huevos para luego acabar llamando al pobre Mahoma "mojama" (v. tu #34)...   y lo peor es que ha cundido el ejemplo (v. #40).

Aprovecho para decirle a John Carter que en este caso la Historia no afecta al uso lingüístico (que, además, suele ser más veraz que ella)


----------



## abbaaccddc

No estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que la versión en español es de una forma y en inglés de otra. 

En Google

11.250 "si la montaña no va/viene a Mahoma"
12.237 "si Mahoma no va/viene a la montaña"

104 "if the mountain doesn't go/come to Mohammed"
79  "if Mohammed doesn't go/come to the mountain"

En español 48% usa la versión racional (si la montaña no va a Mahoma) y en inglés 57%. Si bien 48 es menos de la mitad y 57 es más de la mitad yo diría que en ambos idiomas se usan ambas versiones.


----------



## e.ma

abbaaccddc: ¿dices que hay _alguien_ que, en español, diga "Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma tendrá que ir a la montaña"? 
Admito que podría decirse como un juego de palabras que invierte el dicho español, pero nada más.
En toda mi larga existencia no lo he oído jamás.
¡Foreros del mundo, responded!


----------



## abbaaccddc

Yo digo que Google dice que 11.250 personas lo dicen así (y yo me incluyo).

En la página que citaron antes también sale la forma racional:
http://www.portalplanetasedna.com.a...SI%20LA%20MONTA%D1A%20NO%20VIENE%20A%20MAHOMA


----------



## e.ma

Vaya, no sabía que en algunos países de América se ha cambiado al uso inglés. ¿Será porque estáis demasiado cerca de EEUU?

(pido perdón por mi resistencia a lo que llamáis "la versión racional", pero es que lo de "si Mahoma no va a la montaña..." está arraigadísimo aquí en España; quizá nuestra habla popular quería enmendarle la plana a sir F. B., y yo me adhiero a su criterio -al del habla popular, claro)


----------



## alexacohen

La verdad, yo siempre lo he oído así:
Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma tendrá que ir a la montaña.
Que es más o menos igual a la versión inglesa.
If the mountain will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet must go to the mountain. 
Sí que es verdad que muchas veces la segunda parte se omite y simplemente se dice "si la montaña no va a Mahoma..."
Pero lo de que la montaña se mueva y se dé un garbeo por ahí, es, como dijo John Carter, un corrimiento de tierras. Nunca había oído la versión al revés.


----------



## abbaaccddc

e.ma said:


> (pido perdón por mi resistencia a lo que llamáis "la versión racional", pero es que lo de "si Mahoma no va a la montaña..." está arraigadísimo aquí en España;



La diferencia es grande pero no gigantesca. 35% de racionalistas en España no es poco.

Páginas de Chile
47 de "si la montaña no va a Mahoma" / 6 de "si la montaña no viene a Mahoma"
45 de "si Mahoma no va a la montaña" / 0 "si Mahoma no viene a la montaña"

54% racional

Páginas de España
1.070 "si la montaña no va a Mahoma" / 186 "si la montaña no viene a Mahoma"
2.360 "si Mahoma no va a la montaña" / 3 "si Mahoma no viene a la montaña"

35% racional.

PD: Mis estadísticas en inglés están malas porque sir Francis escribió "If the hill will not come to Mahomet" y no "If the mountain doesn't come to Mohammed". Las combinaciones son al menos 24: hill/mountain, will not/doesn't, come/go, Mahomet/Mohammed/Muhammed.


----------



## abbaaccddc

73% de racionalistas en México. Parece que de verdad la cercanía con EE.UU. influye.

Google México
133 "si la montaña no va a Mahoma" / 0 "si la montaña no viene a Mahoma"
47 "si Mahoma no va a la montaña" / 1 "si Mahoma no viene a la montaña"


----------



## faranji

En español siempre he oído _Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma irá a la montaña_.

Nunca he oído la versión inversa, que, por cierto, me parece un absurdo.


----------



## e.ma

no salgo de mi asombro 

parece que la versión "racional", haberla, hayla

y yo tanto tiempo sin saberlo


----------



## Arrius

He aqui, mi querido, *e.ma*, la solución a tus problemas de investigación coránica - una traducción al español en línea, que puedes estudiar sin riesgo alguno (a condición que no toques la pantalla, supongo):
http://www.intratext.com/IXT/ESL0024/__P3C.HTM
Gracias por tu consejo acerca de mi ortografía errónea respecto al nombre del Profeta (creo que fué la primera vez en mi vida que haya intentado escribirlo en español), pero respecto a la forma _mojama_, me declaro no culpable. No obstante, hasta éste ultimo error hubiera sido un poquito más fiel al sonido del nombre en el árabe original que lo es la forma correcta. Un hecho sorprendente visto que los moros tenían tu país como hogar durante casi ocho siglos.


----------



## keops1987

If the mountain will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet must go to the mountain. 

or the backwards version is an interesting play on words.

1. if you say it the way it is written above, then you are referring to the humility of Mohamed to nature and his acknowledgement of his limitations

2. if you say it backwards, you are praising mohamed and indicating that he has the power to move mountains.


----------



## e.ma

Arrius: buenísimo enlace, muchas gracias. En la traducción que da, parece que lo "desmentido" son "las pasiones", y no la hendidura de la luna, pero ya digo que el asunto daría para discusiones infinitas...

Encontré en internet una explicación del nombre "Mahoma", pero ahora no puedo buscarla. Creo que decía que se debía a que las vocales árabes aún no habían sido fijadas por aquel entonces.

Lo de la mojama era una broma, pero quiero añadir que es comida fina y apreciada. ¿Cómo se dice Mahoma en árabe? (versión fonética, please)


----------



## Arrius

*Muhammad* (Arabic: *محمد* _*Muḥammad*_; also _*Mohammed*_, _*Muhammed*_, _*Mahomet*_, is a quote from Wikipedia. The form in green is the Arabic pronunciation. Note that the h has a little dot under it. If I were personally to transcribe it I would use a capital H (i.e. muHámmad), it being one of the emphatic consonants. It is described as a voiceless, pharyngeal, fricative. This is a dry, sharp, rasping sound enunciated with the mouth open fairly wide. It is the kind of sound one might make on discovering that a curry or chili con carne was greatly overseasoned (mojama, no lo sé). It is enough to blow out a candle. You may find it difficult to believe, but it sounds quite sexy when heard in a love song sung by an Arab chanteuse (_Hubb_, love, and _Habibi_, my lover, also begin with the same letter). The remaining sounds should present no problem to a European.
The word is a kind of past participle from the verb to praise and the noun Hamd (praise/alabanza) as in _ilHamdulillah!_ (Praise be to Allah!) which should be familiar even to many non-arabists. Thus it means "The Praised One".
The names Ahmed, Hamid, Mahmood and the mainly West African Mamadou inter alia all come from the same root.
Oh, I was forgetting to give you this link too, *e.ma*, to another page on the same site but apparently inaccessible from the one I gave you. It is full of good things: http://www.lexilogos.com/bibliotheque_coran.htm


----------



## e.ma

Arrius said:


> You may find it difficult to believe, but it sounds quite sexy when heard in a love song sung by an Arab chanteuse (_Hubb_, love, and _Habibi_, my lover, also begin with the same letter).



I find it very easy to believe, since I have quite a lot of Fairuz' music.

Thank you, Arrius, we are learning a lot in this thread.

Still, though, we are not arriving to conclusions on the mountain-going issue...

Couldn't you English speakers just let the mountain go?


----------



## alexacohen

faranji said:


> En español siempre he oído _Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma irá a la montaña_.
> 
> Nunca he oído la versión inversa, que, por cierto, me parece un absurdo.


 
Gracias a Dios, Faranji.

Me estaba entrando complejo de bicho raro.

A mí la versión inversa también me parece un absurdo.
Por mucho que aparezca en Google, creo sinceramente que es porque el dicho ha sido tan repetido y utilizado que la gente ha acabado por invertir los términos sin pensar en el significado. Así de simple.
Que la montaña se mueva no tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## Fernando

Me sumo al grupo de los "irracionales". La montaña irá a Mahoma.


----------



## Arrius

Perhaps we have been making a molehill out of a mountain!


----------



## e.ma

alexacohen said:


> Que la montaña se mueva no tiene sentido alguno.



Pues el amor *también* mueve montañas. 

Hay muchas cosas que no caben en lo racional.

Fernando: no esperaba menos de ti.
Arrius: muy bueno...


----------



## alexacohen

e.ma said:


> Pues el amor *también* mueve montañas.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas que no caben en lo racional.


 
El amor no es ni racional ni lógico, en eso estoy de acuerdo. 
Pero no mueve montañas. Si acaso, mueve abogados divorcistas.
Yo estaba hablando del dicho, no del irracional enamoramiento.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Fernando said:


> Me sumo al grupo de los "irracionales". La montaña irá a Mahoma.



Pero _irraciona_l no es el único antónimo de _racional._ En este caso se pueden usar _emocional, místico_ y _sobrenatural._ En otros contextos _tradicional_ también es una especie de antónimo de _racional_. Aquí no, porque la versión tradicional es la de sir Francis.


----------



## faranji

Yo tenía oído que lo que mueve montañas no es el amor, sino la fe. O eso dicen: que la fe mueve montañas. O por lo menos las vacía.


----------



## alexacohen

faranji said:


> Yo tenía oído que lo que mueve montañas no es el amor, sino la fe. O eso dicen: que la fe mueve montañas. O por lo menos las vacía.


 
Yep!!!

El amor mueve montañas, la fe mueve montañas y Mahoma mueve montañas.
Está clarísimo.


----------



## Blower's daughter

Uffff voy por el post 20 y me he cansado de leer, así que voy a poner lo que significa para mi (aunque sea yo sola la que lo piense, siempre me ha funcionado).
Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma irà a la montaña, para mi significa que algo va a pasar de cualquier manera (ya que al final Mahoma y la montaña estarán en el mismo lugar). ¿Me he explicado? Espero que si.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

faranji said:


> Yo tenía oído que lo que mueve montañas no es el amor, sino la fe. O eso dicen: que la fe mueve montañas. O por lo menos las vacía.


 

Más bien es la fe en el amor la que mueve montañas (fe que en sí es tan ilusoria como el bosque de Birnam, que en realidad no se movió de su sitio para aproximarse a Macbeth, sino sólo las ramas arrancadas de sus árboles).

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Blower's daughter said:


> Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma irà a la montaña, para mi significa que algo va a pasar de cualquier manera (*ya que al final Mahoma y la* *montaña estarán en el mismo lugar*). ¿Me he explicado? Espero que si.
> Saludos


 
B's d,

Wow, esto va más allá de la filosofía, es pura metafísica. Te ha quedado genial! Y de algún modo, profundo e intuitivo, ¡tiene sentido! 

In my opinion this is the best interpretation of the parable's hermetic meaning.

EM


----------



## María Madrid

John Carter said:


> I'll This last one is so philosophical that doesn't make any sense to me.
> ZJC


That's exactly the point. It's not about common sense, but doing whatever it takes, whether it's rational or not. 


e.ma said:


> abbaaccddc: ¿dices que hay _alguien_ que, en español, diga "Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma tendrá que ir a la montaña"?
> Admito que podría decirse como un juego de palabras que invierte el dicho español, pero nada más.
> En toda mi larga existencia no lo he oído jamás.
> ¡Foreros del mundo, responded!


Tú no, pero yo, en mi quizá más corta existencia, sí que lo he oído. De hecho ya lo dije más arriba. Y veo que más foreros españoles también. Saludos,


----------



## e.ma

Arrius said:


> It is full of good things: http://www.lexilogos.com/bibliotheque_coran.htm



I'm still enjoying this link of yours, Arrius


----------



## Arrius

De nada/afwan,* e.ma*.


----------



## Eva Maria

Arrius said:


> De nada/afwan,* e.ma*.


 
My dear Arrius,

I'm still enjoying any of your writings!

Cheers!

PS: Gracioso E.ma, dichosos los ojos que te leen!


----------



## alacant

Hi, sorry I got into this so late. Very interesting.

Apart from the mountains, Mohamet and the earth moving, it was Burnham woods that moved towards Dunsinane. Or should have moved in an ideal world!

Cheers, J


----------



## Eva Maria

alacant said:


> Hi, sorry I got into this so late. Very interesting.
> 
> Apart from the mountains, Mohamet and the earth moving, it was Burnham woods that moved towards Dunsinane. Or should have moved in an ideal world!
> 
> Cheers, J


 
Alacantina Janice,

Esto me pasa por no ir a las fuentes con el cántaro a por el agua de la ciencia del bien y del mal, y escribirlo de memoria! (Pero que conste que pretendía poner una "h" intercalada, pero me falló el dedo!)

Mohamet o Mahomet? 

Kisses,

EM

PS: "La buena memoria no es tan buena como un poco de tinta" (Proverbio chino)


----------



## Wernazuma

Para los que están interesados. Creo que acabo de encontrar la mención más anciana de este proverbio en un un manuscrito: una carta escrita en 1588 en el Perú! El autor dice que es un dicho de "vulgar modo" "pues no va el otero a Mahoma, vaya Mahoma al otero". Así que nada de Francis Bacon.


----------



## e.ma

¿Y lo de Bacon (1561-1626) cuándo decís que fue?


----------



## Magmod

Wernazuma said:


> Para los que están interesados. Creo que acabo de encontrar la mención más anciana de este proverbio en un un manuscrito: una carta escrita en 1588 en el Perú! El autor dice que es un dicho de "vulgar modo" "pues no va el otero a Mahoma, vaya Mahoma al otero". Así que nada de Francis Bacon.


 
Una explicación rara ¿no? Claro 1588 no es correcto  

¿Quién es el autor? Francis Bacon tuvo 27 años en 1588 y claro no habría leído esta carta española de Perú


----------



## e.ma

Magmod said:


> Una explicación rara ¿no? Claro 1588 no es correcto   *(   ? Esto no lo entiendo, Magmod)*
> 
> ¿Quién es el autor? Francis Bacon *tenía* 27 años en 1588 y claro no habría leído esta carta española de Perú



No sé qué decirte. A sus 17 o 18 años empezó a trabajar en el cuerpo diplomático inglés y le destinaron a Francia... Quién sabe por dónde habría pasado a sus 27.

Como apuntaba antes Magmod (#31), probablemente había estudiado cultura árabe de adolescente, en la universidad.

No logro averiguar cuándo se publicaron por primera vez sus _Ensayos_, que es donde al parecer habla de Mahoma y  la montaña.

Tampoco cabe descartar que el incógnito autor de la carta peruana (que ni siquiera sabemos si era inglés) fuera un hombre instruido y hubiera leído a Bacon. En cuyo caso, habría sido el introductor de la versión "racional"/anglosajona en el mundo hispanoamericano.


----------



## Magmod

e.ma said:


> Originally Posted by *Magmod*
> Una explicación rara ¿no? Claro 1588 no es correcto  *(  ? Esto no lo entiendo, Magmod)*


Gracias por corregir mi error 

 Lo que quiero decir es que no me parece que es correcto que el origen del proverbio ha sido mencionado más anciana en un manuscrito: una carta escrita en 1588 en el Perú, es decir antes lo de Bacón.

Claro Cortés era en busca de *Calif*ornia, la tierra o isla del Calif con harén, el cual había mencionada por Cristo Colon. Es decir la isla es como si fuera una montaña.

Quizás el proverbio fuera mencionado en un manuscrito. Pero si no tiene un autor, entonces Bacón quien había generalizado y explicado el proverbio humoroso en el mundo cristiano. 

Saludos


----------



## Wernazuma

Vaya, que vergüenza. Primero reanimo este hilo y luego no sigo posteando. 
El autor de la carta es un "hombre anónimo", un tal Juan Gutiérrez de Quintanilla, corregidor de Huamanga, quien escribe a su hermano en España.
Los Essays fueron publicados por primera vez en 1597 y otra vez en 1625. No sé si está el proverbio en la primera edición, ya que en los sitios donde se menciona el origen del proverbio, dice "en 1625". Claro está que debemos la popularidad del proverbio en el occidente a Francis Bacon. Lo que me llamó la atención que ya anteriormente un hombre en el Perú lo conoce como algo muy común y supone sin duda que su hermano en Europa lo conozca también.


----------



## Wernazuma

Magmod said:


> Claro Cortés era en busca de *Calif*ornia, la tierra o isla del Calif con harén, el cual había mencionada por Cristo Colon. Es decir la isla es como si fuera una montaña.



No conozco a ningun texto colombino que mencione una tierra del Califa con harén al que quisiera llegar - esto no quiere decir que es imposible su existencia, pero he leido bastante y no he tropezado algo similar.
El origen verdadero de la palabra California muy probablemente es otro. Se supone que está relacionado con una novela española donde se habla de una isla "California" en el oeste, cerca al paraíso terrenal, habitada sólo por mujeres guerreras. Cortés habla de una isla en el oeste habitada solo por mujeres en una de sus cartas de relación. Tengo la sospecha que aquí se mezclaron mitos antiguos (las Amazonas y la isla de las mujeres en el Roman d'Alexandre) con mitología azteca (el oeste, Cihuatlampa, asociado con las ánimas de las mujeres muertas en posparto llamadas Cihuateteo). Sería interesante recopilar quales mitos y en qué forma han dejado sus huellas aquí.


----------



## e.ma

Wernazuma said:


> Vaya, que vergüenza. Primero reanimo este hilo y luego no sigo posteando.
> El autor de la carta es un "hombre anónimo", un tal Juan Gutiérrez de Quintanilla, corregidor de Huamanga, quien escribe a su hermano en España.
> Los Essays fueron publicados por primera vez en 1597 y otra vez en 1625. No sé si está el proverbio en la primera edición, ya que en los sitios donde se menciona el origen del proverbio, dice "en 1625". Claro está que debemos la popularidad del proverbio en el *occidente* a Francis Bacon. Lo que me llamó la atención que ya anteriormente un hombre en el Perú lo conoce como algo muy común y supone sin duda que su hermano en Europa lo conozca también.




Gracias, Wernazuma. Me gustaría saber de qué parte de España eran él y su hermano. Si fueran de muy al norte, lo comprendería mejor. Opino que para la mentalidad sureña es más fácil admitir un milagro que la servidumbre de un profeta a las leyes físicas.

(Aprovecho para decir que la palabra "occidente" me incomoda un poco: en ella caben el actual Estados Unidos, el antiguo Reino de Granada, los vikingos... ¿Qué viene a significar?)


----------



## e.ma

Una cosilla más: inspirándome en abbaaccddc y usando los datos de Wernazuma, he googleado _Mahoma *otero*_ (en lugar del moderno _montaña_) y a primer golpe de vista he encontrado esto

http://books.google.com/books?id=H-...ts=vbCsHsFAfk&sig=Mo9u2ABkBeZ-2mR6pkc1hEru9zY  (¿de 1565? -Bacon aún aprendiendo a jugar a la rayuela)

y, en una recopilación de refranes de 1804, esto: "Pues no va *Mahoma* al *otero*, vaya el *otero* á *Mahoma"

* Me reafirmo en mi idea de que la expansión de la cultura anglosajona ha sido crucial para la difusión de la "versión racional".   

​


----------



## Heize

Creo que llego bastante tarde, pero bueno, querían opiniones de el mundo forero, ¿No? Desde Uruguay les digo que acá se dice: "Si la montaña no va a Mahoma, Mahoma irá a la montaña"

Supongo que sigue siendo irracional, aunque tiene la irracionalidad al principio y no al final jajaja.

Saludos, muy interesante.


----------



## Wernazuma

e.ma said:


> Gracias, Wernazuma. Me gustaría saber de qué parte de España eran él y su hermano. Si fueran de muy al norte, lo comprendería mejor. Opino que para la mentalidad sureña es más fácil admitir un milagro que la servidumbre de un profeta a las leyes físicas.
> 
> (Aprovecho para decir que la palabra "occidente" me incomoda un poco: en ella caben el actual Estados Unidos, el antiguo Reino de Granada, los vikingos... ¿Qué viene a significar?)



Son extremeños. 
Gracias por el enlace de la comedia erudita!

Para no distraer del tema aquí, a palabra occidente merecería un propio hilo, o podemos discutirla por mensajes privados.


----------



## e.ma

Gracias a ti, Wernazuma.

Si eran extremeños... ¿serían acaso de ascendencia árabe, y entonces la "racionalidad" les venía de ese otro lado?

(hablaba yo en otro lugar de las "mentes cerriles"; ya veis que sabía por propia experiencia de qué hablaba...  )


----------



## Richard Pryor

Reviviendo un thread del 2008... Pero no puedocontrolarme.

Todos los q dicen "si Mahoma no va a la montana, la montana va a Mahoma". Hmm, no. Cual es la logica?

Si Mahoma no va a la montana, entonces no hay manera de q Mahoma y la montana se encuentren, porque la montana ciertamente no puede andar en dos patitas e ir hacia Mahoma.

Por otro lado, " si la montana no va a Mahoma, Mahoma va a la montana" hace mucho sentido. El otro dia una Colombiana con quien me acoste y le prometi llamarla. Luego de varios dias mellama ella a mi y me dice "bueno, si la montanano va a Mahoma...". Y es q hace mucho sentido. Si la montana no va a Mahoma (porque nunca va a ir, ya q la montana no tiene patas) pues a Mahoma no le queda mas remedio q ir a la montana (como hizo la Colombiana).

La otra manera suena mal, simple y sencillamente.

Por cierto, olvidense de como dice en Ingles.


----------



## Vana-Titania

Hi, forum members,
We use this phrase as a proverb in Greece this way: _Αν ο Μωάμεθ δεν πάει στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ_' meaning, _Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña va a Mahoma'_. . Ιt always has a metaphorical meaning like, if  someone who is superior(Mohamed) does not pay attention to you or listen to your problem, you (the mountain) must find the courage to do something so as to make him listen to you,  find other ways to persuade him. Recently, i have found that this proverb is used widely for the government(Mohamed!!) who is unwilling to seek for solutions to problems that arise from various sources, so people and their organizations(the mountain) have to proceed dynamically, to protest, to annoy, to visit a ministry,  in order to make the authorities do something possitive.

Saludos!!!


----------



## duvija

Bethlehem said:


> Perdón por mi insistencia ("Si la montaña no va a Mahoma...") pero creo que la explicación de la frase puede ser otra:
> Cuando hay algo que es difícil que cambie (si la montaña no va a Mahoma), tendrás que ser tú el que cambie (Mahoma irá a la montaña).
> Si la montaña no tienes pies para desplazarse, será Mahoma quien se mueva.
> Si tú no me traes eso, tendré que ir yo a por ello.
> Si París no viene a mí, tendré que ir yo a París.
> 
> Pero claro... es sólo mi opinión.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## kreyvegas

Equivocado - interesante intento para darle lógica a esa versión (invertida) del dicho.
La parte de la oficina es realmente extraña.
El asunto es que a Mahoma no le funcioncionó su magia (lo anunciado) y por lo tanto le tocó ponerse en marcha (la molesta realidad)
Ejemplo: he llamado al técnico para que revise mi TV. Ya ha dicho varias veces que sí vendrá y nada... De esta forma, no me queda más remedio que ponerme en marcha y llevárselo personalmente. Cuando llego al taller le echo el dicho... 

Por otra parte, el dicho es de origen inglés y su significado se explica en este sitio:


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/if_the_mountain_won't_come_to_Muhammad


----------



## kreyvegas

Vana-Titania said:


> Hi, forum members,
> We use this phrase as a proverb in Greece this way: _Αν ο Μωάμεθ δεν πάει στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ_' meaning, _Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña va a Mahoma'_. . Ιt always has a metaphorical meaning like, if  someone who is superior(Mohamed) does not pay attention to you or listen to your problem, you (the mountain) must find the courage to do something so as to make him listen to you,  find other ways to persuade him. Recently, i have found that this proverb is used widely for the government(Mohamed!!) who is unwilling to seek for solutions to problems that arise from various sources, so people and their organizations(the mountain) have to proceed dynamically, to protest, to annoy, to visit a ministry,  in order to make the authorities do something possitive.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Interesting but wrong again


----------



## kreyvegas

duvija said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.



Súper Correcto


----------



## JBugella

John Carter said:


> Hi,
> Me encantaría que alguien me explicase de dónde viene la frase.
> Porque si la montaña va hacia tí, es que es un corrimiento de tierras.
> ¿Lo sabe alguien?
> 
> ZJC



Viene del libro publicado "_Ensayos sobre moral y política de Francis Bacon_", en 1597 (capítulo 12)
La montaña representa a dios (o algo muy grande). Es más que probable que se haya elegido una montaña aludiendo al monte Sinaí, donde Moisés habló directamente con dios.


----------

